# How did you get into 40K?



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm curious how we all got our start in this hobby we all know and love...

So... how did you get into 40K?


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I had played a very few games (maybe 5-10) back around 2000 with an old friend. 

My brother decided he wanted to try the game and I bought the AoBR set for his birthday this past September. Instant addiction.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Through lies, and mistrust.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Through lies, and mistrust.


Same for me


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Was pimpin with one of mah hoes when suddenly the po po was all ove.....seen it in some magazine.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Through lies, and mistrust.


I think you're lying. :laugh:



I started back in the early 90's when my friend let me start playing with one of his extra armies. After I showed interest, he gave me some extra space marine miniatures he had laying around and that was it. I added to them, made my own army, and then expanded out into a second army (orks) which I've been playing ever since.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Played DoW, thought "space wolves" sounded badass and then forgot. Add a slight reminder and a few more games of DoW and you get my current stance.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Got some Eldar Guardians for a sci-fi RPG and got interested in the game they were intended for.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

My brother got some Tyranids for his birthday once, and needed somebody to play with. So i got some necrons and space marines, instantly hooked. too bad my bro no longer plays


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Mate of mine introduced them to me this via DoW while in paramedic class, then he shows me his stuff and I was intrested. Said something while I was re-enacting civil war and my captain goes "I have three armies and have played for twenty years" he shows me how and every wed becomes my escap during 18months of working full time, paramedic school , clinical and ride time. Never stopped and now I am a devote follower of the imperium.


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

I finally wondered what this Warhammer 40000 thing was like since I always saw it being mentioned on TV Tropes, so I clicked the link to its article...


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Played DoW, thought "space wolves" sounded badass and then forgot. Add a slight reminder and a few more games of DoW and you get my current stance.


It'd be interesting to see how many people the DoW games added to the 40K tabletop? I know a ton of guys in my own gaming group that got their start the same way. 

I wonder if anyone has stats on this...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

A Warhammer club started up at my school, and fortunately it consisted mostly of my mates. Many day's nagging later to go to a meeting, I finally did. About 2-3 years later I am a devout follower of the Chaos ways 

DoW is what I play if I have no-one to play the tabletop with :laugh:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I was in year 5 (2004) when I first saw an ad on TV for lord if the rings battle games in middle earth. I was instantly excited as i adore lotr, so i went and started to collect the mags and minis. Over time, my collection grew and i started to buy WD. Then I saw for the first time these things.....they were called black templars (this was when the new...well old now.... dex was released) and i thought they were awesome....however, it wasnt until i started to earn my own money tht i begun, about 2 years later, and I havent turned back since!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...Also those lies that drew me into the hobby came in 2004.


----------



## Hattoria (Dec 14, 2009)

Saw some people playing in a hobby shop I was at one day and watched them. Got hooked on watching. Then saw the PS2 game Fire Warrior (I think that's the name) and picked it up. Got hooked on the Tau. Years later I finally was able to start playing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Star Gods commanded me. Who was I, a mere flesh thing, to disobey? 

And so I began my journey, long ago, learning the ways of lore and creation, becoming less and less human as I travelled further down the path of the Machine. 

Finally, the Star borne truly embraced me and I was remade in their metal image. I serve the Forgotten God, I bring the pain of Memories to the living. 

There can be no return to any notions of a once life now...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I started playing Adeptus Titanicus at school in the mid to late eighties, then moved on to Space Marine.

After a long break, due to joining the army, I started 40K in 2001. Now all my gaming buddies are squaddies.


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

I was at friend's place and he and his older brother and another friend introduced me to it. the older brother and his friend were playing a tau vs tyranids game at the time, then my friend showed me his space marines and I was hooked.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I was playing moderns with some mates (HO scale) in 1987.
We went into a hobby store (we had NO GW stores here, we had independent stores with rpgs and stuff though) - it was a model kit and model railway, R/C cars, etc store.

We saw the RT rulebook AND the RTB001 plastic space marines and were sold after a quick flick through the rulebook.
We were SF geeks, and could see some of our favourite books, comics and so on reflected in the background of the game.

Flashforward 24 years.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I got involved about 1990, while i was at boarding school. Just modelling and painting to relieve the boredom. Didn't actually start playing until 3rd ed, an after school club i set up with some friends. Still don't play much now, its more about the lore and conversions for me


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

My friend lent me the Ultramarines omnibus and when I said I'd like to read more, he gave me everything he had. A couple of weeks later I get a call from him, he's at one of the gaming stores on the island. He wants to know if I would be willing to split the cost of the AoBR box with another of our friends (he played Orks)? My share would only be US$30. And I thought, why not? What could it hurt? A couple of weeks later he calls again, there's a 25% off sale, would I want anything, like say a battalion box? Maybe an assault squad? And that was the proverbial nail in the coffin. 

I don't regret my choice. After all as a kid one of my favorite things to do was play with my plastic army men in the backyard. The only things that have changed are now there are books to consult who actually can do what and the army gets put into a case rather than left outside.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Back in 2003 a friend of mine started talking about fantasy battle, which then prompted a 40k player (Also a friend) to start talking about his armies.

And so it began...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Saw a friend of mine on the GW website back in grade 8 (1999) and was like, that’s kind of cool, what is it? Few months later I had a 2500 point elder army that I had painted badly, but painted. Played right up until grade 11, then I sold it all so I could buy a car. About 4 years (2007) ago I wanted to get Risk, then was like fuck that 40k was cooler and picked up the BFM boxset.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It was the eighties... all the cool kids were doing it....


----------



## a_bad_curry (Mar 10, 2011)

by playing dawn of war, ignoring managers pleas to play marines, and buying something i liked.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

A freind of mine when i started high school(in '03), saw WD, read the battle report in the front of the 3rd ed rulebook and was hooked. Got a paint set with 5 marines in it and havent looked back

(note i only finished my DA army a couple of months ago)


----------



## Azzagorn (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd have to say the Horus Heresy first three books brought me into the hobby that and my local store guys being really helpful when it came to picking my forces!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I first saw the models when r kid used to play fantasy with the ravening hordes rulebook sometime in the 80's, I have no idea when, I only have vague recollections of seeing Ghostbusters and RotJ on the pictures). Eventually he expanded to 40k with eldar (pretty sure these are in my rents loft..) and I saved up for months to buy the Rogue Trader and box of 30 marines. My mate bought the space orks and Freebooterz box and that was it.

Stopped gaming when everyone I gamed with went to uni, but got back into it in 2008/9 when one of my section got me a Space marine command squad in the troop secret santa. When I got home I got the AoBR box and bobs your aunties. I now have a big ass ork army and a Space Wolf one under construction.

After seeing the tomb kings pics in the news and rumours forum I've been looking into fantasy... If I wasn't saving for a wedding I think I'd be buying some of them too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I once saw one of my best friends reading WD274 (In September 2002) and I borrowed it (and never given it back) and saw the Galrauch model and thought "WOW! That looks cool, I want one!" (I was 11). Went down to the nearest store but saw the figure of Maugan Ra in the windowsill. I asked who he was and the staffer told me he was an Eldar. So I ignored Galrauch to get it later (again something I have yet to do) to get an Eldar army. This I used until September 2010 (8th anniversary of playing) when I realised I was bored of Eldar and wanted something new. So I now play tiger striped Space Marines and not looking back since. Although this September I am tempted to finally start a fantasy chaos army, with Galrauch.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Dawn of War video game, I had no idea what the franchise was before then. Playing the game led me to read into the fluff, which hooked me to the universe.

Yup, I'm a latecomer.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I got into it way back in the Rogue Trader days, more into it when 2nd edition came out, started playing Space Hulk and Epic (which was awesome!) and Necromunda and Inquisitor. 

Kinda been hooked for a long time. If this was a heroin addiction I'd have been packed off to rehab long before now...


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

When I was in high school, our FLGS was within walking distance from school, so a friend and I would go there after classes almost every day. The owner played 40K CSM, and wanted opponents, so he gave us free codices when we bought our first squad box. My friend bought a box of Guardians, and I bought Termagants. Our first game was just that. My Gaunts versus his Guardians. I got pasted. Only later did I realize he had twice my points despite both boxes costing $12.50.
So I bought another box, and another, and the rest is history.


----------



## cbrazeau1115 (Nov 24, 2009)

Started with LotR minis. Me and a few friends got all the intro boxes and traded eachother for the armies we wanted. Played in tourneys and never really had a challenge against opponents, so we went to where there were more people and more experience; 40k. But, after going to college and the rest of the group all going their own ways I am the only one that still plays.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

*!*



Anarkitty said:


> When I was in high school, our FLGS was within walking distance from school, so a friend and I would go there after classes almost every day. The owner played 40K CSM, and wanted opponents, so he gave us free codices when we bought our first squad box.


Now there's a shrewd businessman... "pssst, hey kid... want some 40K? First one's free!" :biggrin:





Anarkitty said:


> My friend bought a box of Guardians, and I bought Termagants. Our first game was just that. My Gaunts versus his Guardians. I got pasted. Only later did I realize he had twice my points despite both boxes costing $12.50.
> So I bought another box, and another, and the rest is history.


Dude! Your FLGS owner is a genius! k:



*Anarkitty*... has anyone told you how *disturbing* your avatar is??? 










**shudders** :suicide:


:laugh:



.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The earliest thing that I can remember looking back on it now was back in 95 or 96. My suite mate ( we had to share a bathroom but had separate living quarters ) had just gotten this game called Space Hulk Revenge of the Blood Angels for the PS1. That was my first exposure to 40K. Fast forward like 12 years and my buddy got a hacked version of Dawn of War. We put it on our computers and play SO MANY fucking hours on multi player that it is not funny at all.

He and I start talking about the game and he tells me that DoW is based off of a table top game. So we go to this small shop about 15 minutes from the house and they have like 2 boards to play on and they are horrible. I told him fuck that we can make our own boards and play amongst ourselves. I get on Ebay to try and find this shit as cheap as possible and found a guy selling some shit that he has in excess. I sent him a message about just coming to pick it up and saving myself the shipping and he says to come on up.

We get there and HOLY SHIT. He has 9 boards that are all different styles, textures, colors and one of them has an actual river with a waterfall that actually works. Been rockin out with my cock out ever since. Damn plastic crack. I love it so.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Played it as a young'n attracted to " badass toys with guns" that you made yourself, way before the time of playstation or xbox, then forgot about it.

and well slaying fools on C.O.D ( dare i mention it on this site ) just got plain old. found a few old guard and chaos models...and thus THE DEATH KORPS WAS BORN!


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

I discovered it around the time Epic 40,000 was released, when I came across a White Dwarf magazine in a games store. I started playing Necromunda and Mortheim (what with not having enough money for the big armies of the main games) and later got into Warhammer Fantasy, though I've been a big fan of the 40k fluff from the beginning.

I've since stopped (or rather paused several times) playing the games due to time constraints, but now plan to get back into the hobby properly.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

couple of weeks ago a Friend told me to read Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium, i read brilliantly fast so i did it so i wouldnt hurt his feelings, the background grabbed me, he also had the space wolves ones, read them and flicked through the codexes. all i can say is i was impressed, then he showed me his guard and yea i said ok il give it ago, started painting my nurgle marines and rhino this week, really enjoyed converting them and picked a nice easy colour scheme, cant wait to play a game.
so everyone is happy


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

The Gunslinger said:


> couple of weeks ago a Friend told me to read Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium, i read brilliantly fast so i did it so i wouldnt hurt his feelings, the background grabbed me, he also had the space wolves ones, read them and flicked through the codexes. all i can say is i was impressed, then he showed me his guard and yea i said ok il give it ago, started painting my nurgle marines and rhino this week, really enjoyed converting them and picked a nice easy colour scheme, cant wait to play a game.
> so everyone is happy


Welcome to the hobby Gunslinger! :victory:


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

I first saw a lizardmen stegadon which got me interested then when i saw there was a 40k version i was hooked and i havent looked back since then (1999)


----------



## Bhaal006 (Apr 11, 2010)

The Beginning

A friend of mine manages the Domino's Pizza in a neighboring town, he comes into the Domino's I work at and says "A new hobby store opened in the same plaza and they have a ton of Magic cards." I relay this information to my uncle who has been playing Magic since its release. We head down to the hobby shop where he points out the AoBR box, He says "Hey you should buy this I'll split it with you." Fate intervenes...

The Middle

...At this exact moment the manager of the hobby store comes up and says "you should really buy Warmachine there are already a bunch of other people playing." So I buy Two Juggernauts and Vlad instead and get the manager of my Domino's into the game as well, we play for a couple months and Fate intervenes again...

The End

...Some new people start coming into the store, and they play 40k, eventually there are so many of them that on the weekends they take up all the tables, and Saturday become 40k day. I pick up 2 of the AoBR box sets some sterngaurd and Calgar.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> Welcome to the hobby Gunslinger! :victory:


Thanks man  excited to be here


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Mate of mine was accidentally bought some for his birthday. Showed his squad of veterans to me and my other mate, gave us a rough idea of how to play. Showed us some WDs and I was like "Dude, this shit is awesome!" Then he tells me there is a FLGS about 15 minutes form us. First army was Tyranids, and then Chaos, and now it's Grey Knights and Raven Guard. Needless to say, I will alternate soon probably, since I have a really bad case of "Oooooo...shiny" for models of a different range that look gorgeous...and hence slowly migrate to a new army  But I've never regretted getting hooked!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I was a frequenter of a general gaming club, as a fledgling Magic: The Gathering player. Every sunday there would be a couple of guys playing either WHFB, WH40K or Blood Bowl. I don't know, it didn't appeal to me and seemed very crude so I largely ignored them.

But then one day, a new lass came in for a game I hadn't seen before. Wimmins at our club wasn't that common, so I guess that's what initially turned my head around.

But it wasn't that. She opened up her case, and out came a squad of Eldar Warp Spiders and 2 Falcons (and other assorted Eldar junk) but these two different units just struck me.

After having seen oodles of Imperial Guard, Ork, chaos and Spess Muhreen armies - FINALLY I got to see some models that appealed to me. (Not low brow stuff) I watched the game and from that, I could gather it was a very well crafted game (2nd edition) and seemed very deep and complex with plenty of luls.

So I decided to buy an Eldar battle force.

I painted them in a grisly brownish grey color (like cardboard boxes) raged and threw them in the garbage, bought another and failed yet again at painting (this time a Biel-Tan scheme).

On my third attempt I managed to paint something I could be proud of, a well 2 years later, and started playing. Won my first tournament too half a year later.

But due to studying far away from my home town for a year, I had to store my minis at a friends house in the town where I studied before I could get them to my dorm. When I came to collect them, he had traded them to some guy for the new Chaos Codex.

Wut.

4000 points of Dwarfs and 2500 points of Eldar... That doesn't even belong to you... You trade to some kid for a book???

I zealously punched him in the face and never saw him again. Then I quit WH40K, I couldn't be arsed to do it all over.

But several years later, Tau appeared. I fell in love, even more so than I had done for Eldar, and the rest is history.

10,000+ points of Tau and counting!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, i would beat him senseless too.

I started with space marine back in the late 80's.Was introduced to it by a friend and was hooked. We also played space crusade and advanced space crusade and space hulk. All great stuff. Sold all my epic models when iwent to uni. Briefly dabbled during my uni years but nothing serious. 2006 my younger brother gave me his copy of DOW. Decided then and there that i had the time and money to get back into it. I now have 4-5 armies that total about 25000points. The thing is it is the fluff background that supports the game for me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i decided reading books and computers were simply not geek enough so i sought out the ultimate in geek pass times .....the rest is history.

In all fairness it was a combination of model making which i did as a younger lad with my dad and games in a box like /spacemarine/adeptus titanicus/space hulk combined with visiting GW to buy minis for roleplaying games such as elric,warhammer and d&d etc

i got really in to 40k when they introduced Eldar aspect warriors(WD127), i played eldar in space marine/adeptus and loved the titans etc but i fell for the 40k models and at that point and my group of friends decided it would be cool to collect armies for the game.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i decided reading books and computers were simply not geek enough so i sought out the ultimate in geek pass times .....the rest is history.
> 
> In all fairness it was a combination of model making which i did as a younger lad with my dad and games in a box like /spacemarine/adeptus titanicus/space hulk combined with visiting GW to buy minis for roleplaying games such as elric,warhammer and d&d etc
> 
> i got really in to 40k when they introduced Eldar aspect warriors(WD127), i played eldar in space marine/adeptus and loved the titans etc but i fell for the 40k models and at that point and my group of friends decided it would be cool to collect armies for the game.


Actually, I hear dressing up as superheroes and collecting comics have both usurped WH40K on the geekiness scale :gamer2:

Also, WH40K may become recognized as a sport in some countries, further inconveniencing us.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering I was not entirly honest about how I came into the hobby...well for the most part anyway.

*Real story goes like this*.

One day I was walking through the mall in the rich side of town, and had a serious WTF moment when I walking by a store and saw what looked like a giant statue of a robot, or some kind of knight. So I thought I would go in and check it out, and after about 30min I found something that seemed right to me and that thing was chaos, being born with learning disability and coming from a poverty stricken broken home I instantly identified with a army of strong and highly psychopathic murderers who seeked to destroy a dieing empire that they felt robbed them of any chance of greatness. 

Keep in mind that it was a full 1 month before I could actually scrounge enough money to buy a CSM infantry box, let alone the materials to paint and assemble them. So as time went on I desperately tried to make it out to the local GW store at least once a week even though I had no army, and could only afford about 450pts of stuff.

*Now here comes the real reason I got into 40k*. You see after delivering papers at 1am for a good 1-4 months I had finally assembled my 1000pt CSM army (A very poorly thought out and executed affair, but my painting was at least a acceptable). However after almost bleeding my self dry to assemble my army something both horrible, and yet wonderful happened I lost!, and lost , and lost. Needless to say being beat down by a bunch of dick sucking rich kids, and ass holes in their 30s constantly made me quite the unhappy camper, matter of fact on two occasions I broke down afterwords (Give me a break I was 15 and it took 1-1.5 hours just to get to the store). So needless to say I started to really really hate everyone at that gaming center. So I tried even harder, and eventually had a army that was half way serviceable, and even started to win a bit (Damned if I could remember all the rules right mind you), and thanks to some further egging on by a douche bag who worked at the GW (Jerk was a power gaming loser who no one would play against so he would challenge me all the time) I soon felt even more compelled to collect and better my understanding of the game.

Jump forward 1-2 years and we see the next two big developments in my infatuation with the hobby. Firstly one last kick in the nuts occurred in the form of my first big game. 4 players on two teams 2000pts each. I was facing opposite of a speed freaks orks player (who was a vet), and my ally who was a UM player fighting nids. Needless to say the game was going great and for the first time I was genuinely having fun with the hobby....then captain shit face started losing (Then started cheating) So I having had a great first two turns had crippled all his vehicles, and he was forced to foot slogg the last 24" to my battle line. So at the pivotal moment I fire 2 defilers at him....and that's when it happened! He told me that all the models not under the center hole where at half strength, and having only recently gotten into the hobby I didn't know any better and took his word on the matter. It wasn't till 1 day later that someone told me the ass had cheated, and get this *he even laughed about it once I had left*.

As for the other event it was the glories closing of that failure infested den of idiots, that's right after only 3 years in the city the only GW store for 100 miles was closing down for good. Mind you at the time I was horribly worried that this would be the death of the hobby for me hence costing me 100s of hours of my time, and incredible financial commitment (I still had no gaming contacts at the time). 

So after a year with my stuff packed up in 1 box something wonderful happened! I kept collecting and painting the models even though I didn't have anyone to play with, in fact I even went back and re-read the codex just for fun. That when I remember that I had originally gotten into the hobby because I loved the concept of chaos as a army. And without the constant stress of trying to make it to the GW store or worrying about my time being wasted when I lost in 20min to some overweight man whale I actually started enjoying myself.

Long story short I eventually found some none-disgusting failure humans to play against, and by then I had virtually mastered my army and the core role set. I was still getting a bit pissed when I lost, but then I found out I had a generalized anxiety disorder around losing, and was able to compensate for it. 

So here I am today with one of the best painted, and impressive CSM armies in the city with 5 years exp in the hobby, and a win rate of 3-1. So as you can see their was plenty of lies and hate involved in drawing me into the hobby, but its passions and commitment that keeps me at it today.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

wow that is a serious story, i dont want to sound mushy and all mary poppings but its kinda insperational, i mean that you stayed with it through all of that.
I really cant wait to get stuck in there and get my ass kicked


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

dawn of war got me into 40k


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Actually, I hear dressing up as superheroes and collecting comics have both usurped WH40K on the geekiness scale :gamer2:


i have to disagree, comics and dressing up have both featured on big bang theory as geek pass times, 40k hasnt yet so still remains even too geek for sheldon cooper and therefore still holds the title :wink:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Year 8 "Activites" we all chose something to do for 4 days of a week, one of the days was "model making and wargaming" saw some of the models a teacher had, thought, why don't I get into this thing, the following weekend my mum spent a shit load on me to get started. Here I am nearly 6 years later, still playing. 

Also still playing Ultramarines


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i have to disagree, comics and dressing up have both featured on big bang theory as geek pass times, 40k hasnt yet so still remains even too geek for sheldon cooper and therefore still holds the title :wink:


Not even the great Sheldon Cooper could have tried every geeky pastime.

Also, BBT is Americuhn, and in Americuh they only do/know about Americuhn stuff.

It's like saying a Koenigsegg is not a good car because The Stig hasn't driven one, but we all know there are too many damn cars in the world.


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

My brother got me into 40k after buying the battle for macragge i kept the space marines because they look better than tyranids


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Some mates were into it and I turned up to watch a game, not long after I bought a box of fire warriors and some kroot.

Chaos and it's eternal damnation came later.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Back in 1989 Space Hulk got me hooked with its Aliens vs. Marines theme and brilliant game mechanics. Been in love with the Genestealers ever since. If I remember correctly we went down the 40k route maybe half a year later.


B.t.w. ... I really do hope we'll see a 'stealer cult army list again someday ... *sigh*


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy...I thought the idea of Giant Space Bugs eating Blue Roman Jerks was funny. Later i learned Tyranids really did eat a bunch of ultrasmurfs........And to this day i keep a tyranid army to remind me of the good old days in 4th edition when 48 genestealers in 1500pts was funny.


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

My best friend talked about this old hobby he had and that he was bringing it back when we returned to Uni and as we were living together i should start as well. After about a month of talking to me about it i went to GW with him and having a box of chaos described as a "box of hate" i was hooked. 
Even after having my brand new poorly painted models bums kicked, still playing and loving it.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I played a short game of 40k at my local GW store. SM vs Orks, 2nd ed.

I bought the boxed game shortly after.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Kind of a weird string of events. One of my best friends from high school and one of his friends played (i watched a game once; tau vs. nids 3rd ed). Then 6 or 7 years later, I'm room-mates with the friend of my friend, and my other friend (not from high school). That guy drags my friend into the game through novels and fluff, and I jump on the bandwagon through peer pressure.

as it stands now, 6 of our 7 D&D players also play 40k.....there should be a Surgeon General's warning on the front of every Games Workshop product, I swear to Mork!


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

My best friend and ex girlfriend got me into it.. 
my best friend got me into the lord of the rings and warhammer part and my ex was the one who persuaded me to try 40k


----------



## micgao (Jan 23, 2011)

When that Evil Manager got me to buy a sh*tload of stuff when I was in grade 3... Quitted it for a few years and now Im back.


----------

